# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hành trang du lịch bụi Phú Quốc

## thuylatravel

_Du lịch bụi vào đầu năm luôn được nhiều bạn trẻ quan  tâm và điểm đến mà họ lựa chọn luôn là những nơi thú vị, có những điều  hấp dẫn để họ thỏa sức khám phá. Du lịch Phú Quốc  bằng cách đi bụi cũng là cách hay để trải nghiệm. Tuy nhiên, các bạn  cần quan tâm những điều dưới đây để chuyến đi của mình không gặp phải  khó khăn gì._
*1/ Quan tâm đến vấn đề thời tiết*
 Đảo Phú Quốc có khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa với hai mùa rõ rệt: mùa khô  từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 năm sau, mùa mưa từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10. Nhiệt  độ trung bình năm vào khoảng 28 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ nên bạn có thể  yên tâm đến Phú Quốc vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm. Thế nhưng, thời  điểm lý tưởng nhất để đến Phú Quốc là từ tháng 10 đến 3 (biển lặng,  thời tiếp đẹp, ít mưa…)
*2/Đến Phú Quốc như thế nào?*
 Có 02 lựa chọn để các bạn đến với Phú Quốc: đi bằng tàu biển hoặc đi bằng máy bay
 Đi tàu biển: hiện có 02 điểm có thể đi tàu biển tới Phú Quốc là TX. Rạch Giá (Kiên Giang) hoặc TX. Hà Tiên (Kiên Giang).
 Để đến TX. Rạch Giá bạn có thể bay thẳng từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh hoặc Hà  Nội (quá cảnh Tân Sơn Nhất) (Tư vấn vé máy bay đi Rạch Giá, gọi miễn phí  0838 47 88 47) hoặc đi bằng xe chất lượng cao của hãng xe Mai Linh,  Phương Trang khởi hành tại bến xe Lê Hồng Phong (Quận 10, TP. Hồ Chí  Minh).

Nên tìm nơi thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ

 Để đến TX. Hà Tiên chúng ta có thể đi xe chất lượng cao của hãng xe  Kumho, Nguyên Dũng, Cô Ba Hò khởi hành tại Bến Xe Miền Tây (Quận 06, TP.  Hồ Chí Minh)
 Dù là đi tàu ở đâu bạn cũng phải đặt vé trước ít nhất 30 phút trước  khi tàu khời hành, tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể mua vé trực tiếp tại tàu vào  những ngày giữa tuần.
 Từ TX. Rạch Giá: các loại tàu chuyên chở tại Rạch Giá ra Phú Quốc hầu  hết là tàu cánh ngầm – cao tốc. Bạn sẽ mất khoảng 02h30 phút cho chuyến  đi nếu thời tiết đẹp. Khoảng thời gian rời bến của các tàu này như sau:  rời Rạch Giá vào lúc 07h00 cho tới 08h30 sáng, rời Phú Quốc vào lúc  12h30 cho tới 01h30 chiều. Các công ty tàu biển chuyên nghiệp là: Super  Dong và Savana Express. (Mua vé tàu đi Phú Quốc, gọi miễn phí 0838 47 88  47)
 Từ TX. Hà Tiên: ở Hà Tiên có hai hãng tàu cao tốc hoạt động: Super  Dong và Hong Tam Ferry, thời gian rời bến Hà Tiên vào lúc 10h00 sáng và  01h30 chiều, cùng rời Phú Quốc vào lúc 08h00 cho tới 08h30 sáng. Hành  trình kéo dài 01h30 phút nếu thời tiết đẹp. Ngoài ra ở Hà Tiên còn có  tàu vận tải, có thể vận chuyển các loại xe oto hoặc hàng hóa cồng kềnh  khác. (Mua vé tàu đi Phú Quốc, gọi miễn phí 0838 47 88 47)
 Đi bằng máy bay: có 04 điểm tại Việt Nam có chuyến bay thẳng ra Phú  Quốc là Hà Nội, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Cần Thơ và Rạch Giá của  VietnamAirlines. (Tư vấn vé máy bay đi Phú Quốc, gọi miễn phí 0838 47 88  47). Hiện sân bay quốc tế tại Phú Quốc vẫn chưa đi vào hoạt động (tính  đến 2013) nên mọi chuyến bay sẽ đáp xuống sân bay thị trấn Đông Dương.
*3/ Những địa điểm tham quan*
 Dinh Cậu: đến Phú Quốc đầu tiên bao giờ cũng tham quan Dinh Cậu,  người dân quan niệm đây giống như việc khai báo tạm trú vài ngày trên  đảo. Là cảnh đẹp được tạo nên giữa ghềnh đá và biển, Dinh Cậu luôn thu  hút được nhiều lượt khách đến thăm mỗi ngày.
*Đông Đảo*
 - Làng chài Hàm Ninh: vẫn giữ được nét riêng của làng chài ngày xưa,  là nơi lý tưởng để ngắm bình minh hoặc hoàng hôn khi tới Phú Quốc. Ở đây  cũng bán rất nhiều hải sản có thể thưởng thức hoặc mua về làm quà. Có  thể đi bộ ra cầu cảng để thấy nước biển trong xanh, đặc biệt khi ra xa 1  chút có thể thấy cả hàng ngàn con cá cơm đang bơi nữa đó, rất thú vị!

Đông đảo Phú Quốc

 - Khu du lịch suối tranh: dòng suối được ví von như tranh vẽ nằm giữa  1 rừng cây cối xanh tươi, nước suối chảy róc rách qua những tản đá lớn  tạo nên một bức tranh tuyệt đẹp. Tuy nhiên nếu như đi vào mùa khô thì  không có nước đâu. Tới đây thì đừng tiếc tiền mua vài quả bồ quân nhấm  nháp ngòn ngọt rất lạ nữa.
 - Cơ sở làm nước mắm Phú Quốc: chúng mình đã khá bất ngờ với hệ thống  nhà thùng đồ sộ, có thể trèo lên để quan sát, nhưng nó có mùi rất là  đặc trưng. Tự khám phá đi nhé!
*Bắc đảo*
 - Khu nuôi dưỡng chó xoáy Phú Quốc: cách trung  tâm 4,5km đường Dương  Đông đi Bắc Đảo, đến đây chúng ta sẽ được tham quan đời sống hoang dã  và những đặc tính thực sự của loài chó rất quý hiếm và nổi tiếng này.

Bắc đảo Phú Quốc

 - Vườn tiêu: hồ tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng cay nồng có vị thơm đậm hơn  những loại tiêu trồng ở xứ khác. Những người dân lúc nào cũng thân thiện  chào mời bạn tới thăm những vườn tiêu xanh mượt của họ.
 - Rừng quốc gia Phú Quốc: rất nhiều khám phá thú vị nếu tham gia  chương trình đi bộ trong rừng để tận hưởng cái không khí mát rượi, nhìn  ngắm được vô vàn thực vật phong phú ở khu vườn quốc gia này.
- Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Cách Dương Đông 25km hướng đi Gành Dầu, đền  thờ được người dân Phú Quốc xây dựng nơi đây để tưởng nhớ tới ông – vị  anh hùng của dân tộc.
 - Mũi Gành Dầu, ngắm hải giới Cambodia: mũi đất nhô ra biển ở Tây Bắc  đảo thu hút du khách bởi vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ và đặc trưng nhất.  Từ đây có thể nhìn thấy được hải giới của Campuchia, thích lắm mọi  người ơi!
*Nam đảo*
 - Khu trưng bày ngọc trai Cội Nguồn, cơ sở nuôi cấy Ngọc Trai Việt  Úc, Việt – Nhật: Phú Quốc được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho điều kiện thuận  lợi để nuôi cấy ngọc trai, bạn sẽ phải sững sờ trước những viên ngọc  trai óng ánh tuyệt đẹp khi đến tham quan. Nếu đi đúng dịp, bạn còn có  thể xem quy trình lấy ngọc từ trai ở những nơi này.

Nam đảo Phú Quốc

 - Nhà tù Phú Quốc: di tích lịch sử này ghi lại dấu ấn lịch sử một  thời của cha ông. Nếu là người yếu tim, nhút nhát thì chỉ nên tham quan,  không nên nghe những câu chuyện này :-p
 - Cảng An Thới: là một cảng biển quan trọng và sầm uất. Từ đây có thể tham gia các tour thú vị: lặn ngắm san hô, câu cá…
 - Bãi Sao: nổi tiếng với cát mịn, biển trong vắt có thể nhìn thấy  đáy. Đây quả thật là thiên đường của những người yêu biển, đến đây rồi  chắc hẳn sẽ lưu luyến chẳng muốn về.
*4/ Lưu trú ở đâu?*
 Chúng tôi gợi ý một số resort nhà nghỉ giá hợp lý đó là: Kim Nam  Phuơng, Thanh Kieu Co Co Beach, Nhật Lan, Mai House, Beach Club. Resort  Hiệp Thạnh, Sea Star Resort, phòng tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, có khuôn viên sân  vườn rộng rãi và bãi tắm trước Resort. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý khác  cho các bạn:
 Khách sạn Kim Thanh Nga, đến đặt trực tiếp vào ở luôn giá chỉ $18 cho  phòng quạt, $20 nếu lấy phòng có thêm nước nóng và $25 cho phòng máy  lạnh. Khách sạn này trong hẻm ko có bảng gì ở ngoài hết nên hơi khó tìm.  Chất lượng phòng tốt, chủ nhiệt tình, dễ thương. Taxi từ sân bay chở  thẳng tới đây mất gần 135k.
Khách sạn Hồng Tuyết địa chỉ 14 Bạch Đằng, thị trấn Dương Đông. Thuận  lợi gần chợ đêm (đi bộ), ngay trước mặt ks là bến tàu câu mực đêm, lặn  biển.
Sea Breeze Hotel rất sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, giá khoảng 350k-850k/phòng  (tùy phòng, giá tham khảo 2010). Đây là một khách sạn nhỏ xinh, nằm trên  đường Trần Hưng Đạo, ban công nhìn ra biển, ngay gần Sài Gòn Phú Quốc,  ĐT 077 3994920.
Khách sạn Hiệp Thoại, ngay trung tâm, giá phòng phải chăng, có view đẹp  nhìn ra biển nhé. Điện thoại 0773981060, khách sạn nằm ngay trên đường  Trần Hưng Đạo. Ở đây được cái đi chơi rất tiện, bạn gọi điện đến hỏi giá  nhé.
Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ và bình dân Thiên Vy, số 06 Lý Thường Kiệt Phú Quốc, gần sân bay Phú Quốc.
Nhà nghỉ bình dân Ốc Đảo: 0982111232 / Giá rất hạt rẻ, giá hồi xưa là 150k/ đêm.
*5/ Những thông tin cần thiết khi đi du lịch Phú Quốc*
 - Chuẩn bị một bản đồ du lịch Phú Quốc, có thể mua ở nhà sách hoặc tại sân bay, khách sạn.
 - Kiểm tra thông tin về thời tiết trước khi đi.
 - Một số vật dụng không thể thiếu: vật dụng cá nhân, kem chống nắng, đồ bơi, giày dép dễ đi, tiện lợi.
 - Không nên tắm biển vào lúc giữa trưa, tránh ngâm mình quá lâu dưới nước.
 - Tour câu mực, câu cá không thích hợp cho những bạn có tiền sử say tàu xe nhiều.
 - Các sản phẩm ngọc trai lúc mua nên kiểm tra kỹ chất lượng sản phẩm tránh bị nhầm lẫn.
 - Nếu thuê xe máy nên kiểm tra xăng vì có ít cây xăng trên đường đi,  mang theo số điện thoại khách sạn trong trường hợp xe hư, cần giúp đỡ.
 - Chỉ nên đi đến những khu vực đã khai thác cho tham quan, không đi vào những khu vực rừng cấm hoặc các địa điểm chưa khai thác.
 Chúc bạn có chuyến hành trình trải nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc thật thú vị.
 Mọi thắc mắc, bạn đừng ngại ngần liên hệ với chúng tôi:
*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
 117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
* ĐT:* (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
*Hotline:* 0919 100 864

----------

